# Dutch education



## Gemmahutt (Jun 7, 2015)

I am moving to Eindhoven from the UK with my children aged 8 and 13. I want them both to attend mainstream Dutch schools as we will be residing there permanently. I am able to find plenty of information regarding the younger one for reception schools but they only go up until age 12 secondary level. My son is in the second year of secondary school and I want him to attend a programme like this for him to intergrate asap. The international schools are no good as I want him to intergrate into Dutch life and are way too pricy. We are moving in August and need this set up for September.


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

Dutchess said:


> Hello Gemma,
> 
> They have a similar system for kids in high school. A reception class to learn Dutch before moving on to Dutch class. I believe they are called "kopklas" in Dutch. I don't know where you live or where you are planning to live, but you may find some information on the website of your town or the nearest larger city. Or you can pick a school near you and contact them. They will certainly refer you to the right institution.
> 
> ...


You posted a similar question in another thread. I replied there before seeing you had created your own


----------

